# The rain has brought on the big bite



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

All three fish were caught on Blackwater. I posted the first photo of me last week in the wrong forum. We caught those when the rain started coming down. Today my buddy caught the one in the second picture. The bass are real shallow and feeding all day long. Now is a good time to find a good one.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

my best day bass fishing was in the rain. i cant think of another day that ever came close. nice fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN the rain flushed the hogs out of hiding!! Good on ya mate!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice bass. I fished BW the other day, water was dirty as hell, needs to say I didn't stay long. I noticed the bait fish weren't schooling on top like they have been.


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

May I say the next time you launch to take it a little slower leaving the dock, you had 3 boats bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*runnin water*

Hard rains produce run offs, and moving water will cause the bass to get hot.
My best freshwater fishing has always occured around above normal water movement.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good looking bass


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

At fireglove, I apologize if I made your boat bounce. I did not mean to, but that is not a no wake zone and I get bounced all the time... that is to be expected on a dock that is on the main river. With that said I will take it slower leaving there, I really don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Blackwater can get real hot for some good bass if the conditions are perfect, caught them like that last year during the shad run when the bass schooled up. Caught 12 bass in 12 casts. Caught some hogs too, big bass are there they just don't bite much. Congrats you guys that's some good fish. When the water settles back down ill have to stop redfishing n try those shallows.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blackwater has some great fishing...they just don't always jump in the boat like I want them to.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work dude.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome Trip Guys!


----------



## SWEETWATERCAPTAIN (May 23, 2012)

what area are you fishing the shallows?


----------



## hurricane34 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice fish but ugly hat and jacket. Hahahaha.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

SWEETWATERCAPTAIN said:


> what area are you fishing the shallows?


We have been fishing all the basins up real close to the bank. We went out today and did not find them up against the banks in the basins anymore. Today they we found them where current was moving on the main river, they were tucked close to cover.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

hurricane34 said:


> Nice fish but ugly hat and jacket. Hahahaha.


Maybe if you would stop looking for trucks to steal and come out with your Miami gear on it would scare all the big bass onto my hook...haha.


----------

